# Ci penso



## CarlaM

¿Hay algún uso correcto de "ci penso" que pueda traducirse como "pienso en ti"?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## flljob

_Pienso en ti_ se dice _penso a te_.

_Ci penso_ quiere decir _lo pienso, pienso en eso_.


----------



## CarlaM

Gracias, fijob. 
Conozco el significado de "ci penso" y también que "pienso en ti" equivale a "penso a te". 
Sólo pregunto si, en algún uso, tal vez coloquial, puede darse esa acepción de "ci penso", como "pienso en vos' o "te pienso". No me parace probable, ni la había escuchado antes, pero creo haberla detectado ahora en un uso oral y no tengo cómo corroborarlo. En todo caso, bien puede ser un malentendido de mi parte.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Larroja

CarlaM said:


> En todo caso, bien puede ser un malentendido de mi parte.



"Ci penso" no puede significar nunca "pienso en vos" o "te pienso", ni en el habla coloquial.


----------



## CarlaM

Muchas gracias!


----------



## honeyheart

CarlaM said:


> ¿Hay algún uso correcto de "ci penso" que pueda traducirse como "pienso en ti"?


A esta pregunta ya se respondió que no.  Pero quiero agregar que lo que sí significa "pienso en ti" es *"ti penso"*.


----------



## Waldesca

CarlaM said:


> Sólo pregunto si, en algún uso, tal vez coloquial, puede darse esa acepción de "ci penso", como "pienso en vos' o "te pienso"


En España se dice 'pienso en ti' o 'pienso en usted'.


----------



## Wilson Díaz

flljob said:


> _Pienso en ti_ se dice _penso a te_.
> 
> _Ci penso_ quiere decir _lo pienso, pienso en eso_.



Esta es precisamente mi duda. ¿Por qué en italiano se usa la preposición *a *en vez de *en?*, ¿existen otros verbos a los que les aplica esta regla?


----------



## francisgranada

Wilson Díaz said:


> Esta es precisamente mi duda. ¿Por qué en italiano se usa la preposición *a *en vez de *en?*, ¿existen otros verbos a los que les aplica esta regla?


Y un italiano podría preguntar ¿Perché in spagnolo si usa la preposizione *en *invece di *a*? ... (lo digo sin ironía).

Una "regla" no existe, pero en general, en italiano se usa la preposición *a* en muchos casos en los cuales en español usaríamos *en* (típicamente indicando la presencia en un lugar),  por ejemplo _a Roma si vive bene, Maria non  è a casa, etc ... _


----------



## Wilson Díaz

Francisgranada:

Evidentemente hai ragione quando dici che un italiano può domandarsi la medesima cosa. Ed è per questo esiste, se non sbaglio, la linguistica comparativa, affinché si possa fare spiegazioni sulle variazioni tra una lingua e l'altra.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Wison Diaz. Lo que quise decir es que la pregunta ¿Por qué en italiano se usa la preposición _*a *en vez de *en*_? es un poco mal formulada porque  parece presuponer que lo normal sería la preposición *en*, no obstante los italianos usan *a* ... La verdad es que no existe un criterio absoluto que "prescriba" cuál debería ser la preposición "normal/presupuesta/adecuada/apropiada ..."

Sono d'accordo che - fino a un certo limite - la linguistica ci possa dare delle spiegazioni anche circa l'uso differente delle preposizioni in varie lingue, in questo caso sulla base del loro uso nel latino classico e soprattutto sulla base della evoluzione delle preposizioni latine in  varie regioni romanze durante i secoli. Comunque, si tratta di una cosa troppo complessa per poter derivarne qualsiasi regola  univoca ...


----------



## olaszinho

francisgranada said:


> Maria non è a casa



En este caso, en italiano se usan las dos, tanto_ a_ como _in_.


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> En este caso, en italiano se usan las dos, tanto_ a_ como _in_.


Lo so, anzi, sono io che per qualche motivo preferisco dire appunto_ in casa_ anche in italiano  ... (le mie preferenze non sono rilevanti, ovviamente). Pero en español _*estoy a casa_ no está bien. En fin, en italiano decir_ sono in Bologna_ en vez de _sono a Bologna_ - según mis experiencias personales - no es un "delito" ... No estoy seguro, pero me parece que haya  regiones también  en Italia donde se prefiere usar la preposición "in" en tales casos.


----------



## olaszinho

francisgranada said:


> En fin, en italiano decir_ sono in Bologna_ en vez de _sono a Bologna_



Hola Francis. No es exactamente así. La palabra casa es una excepción.  _In bologna_ sonaría literario o burocrático en el italiano contemporáneo.


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> ... _In bologna_ sonaría literario o burocrático en el italiano contemporáneo.


Sí, lo sé.


----------



## bearded

Salve
Sono d'accordo con quanto scrive francisgranada al #11.  In tutte le lingue, la scelta delle preposizioni è in gran parte dettata solo dall'uso, e non è facile identificare una regola al riguardo.
Forse può essere interessante, in questo contesto, sapere che in Italiano esiste la tendenza ad usare sempre più 'a' al posto di 'in' (è una tendenza ''romana'' diffusa dalla TV): nell'Italia settentrionale ed in Toscana era/è normale dire ''abito in Piazza della Repubblica'', ''ci vediamo in Gennaio'', ''ho un'obiezione in proposito'', ''lavorare in nero'' ,ma da diversi anni anche qui nel Nord prendono sempre più piede le forme con 'a' : a Piazza della Repubblica, a Gennaio, al proposito, al nero. A me che sono un ''anziano'' conservatore in linguistica, queste forme con 'a' suonano ancora un po' ''stonate''.


----------



## olaszinho

bearded man said:


> queste forme con 'a' suonano ancora un po' ''stonate''



Credo che occorra accettare l'evoluzione della lingua in questo caso. L'uso della preposizione _a_ prima dei mesi dell'anno o per indicare sia lo stato in luogo sia il moto a luogo per le città è ormai la regola. Si finirebbe solo per confondere gli stranieri. Ogni testo di grammatica, soprattutto per stranieri, spiega che si usa _a_ con le città e _in_ con le nazioni, con le dovute eccezioni, ovviamente. Quindi: "Vivo a Milano e mio zio abita in Francia".


----------



## bearded

olaszinho said:


> Quindi: "Vivo a Milano e mio zio abita in Francia".


Questi esempi non fanno parte di quelli da me citati, ed assolutamente non li contesto (in tutta Italia si è sempre detto così.  ''In Milano'' è disusato o burocratico).  Ma tu dici ''abito *a* Via Tiburtina''? A me suona 'romanesco'.  E' bene che gli stranieri sappiano che qui l'uso è oscillante.


----------



## olaszinho

Non avevo capito. Io dico: "Abito in via Tiburtina". L'esempio di Francis era "abito in Bologna" e a quello mi riferivo. Non credo che sia corretto dire: " Abito a Via Gramsci". Dalle mie parti si dice anche lavorare in nero, le prime volte che sentivo "lavorare a nero", mi suonava orribile.


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> parece presuponer que lo normal sería la preposición *en*, no obstante los italianos usan *a*


Sono d'accordo.
In questi casi italiano e francese utilizzano la preposizione "a/à" mentre spagnolo e portoghese "en/em".
Altri esempi: _essere interessato a fare_ vs. _ser interesado en hacer_, _ha fatto bene a fare_ vs. _ha hecho bien en hacer_. 


bearded man said:


> Forse può essere interessante, in questo contesto, sapere che in Italiano esiste la tendenza ad usare sempre più 'a' al posto di 'in' (è una tendenza ''romana'' diffusa dalla TV)


Qui in Sicilia si dice "in via Garibaldi", "a piazza Duomo", "ci vediamo a gennaio", "ho un'obiezione in proposito", "lavorare in/a nero".


----------



## olaszinho

Nino83 said:


> _ser interesado en hacer_



Creo que se dice " *estar* interesado en algo..".


----------



## Nino83

olaszinho said:


> Creo que se dice " *estar* interesado en algo..".



también "estar interesado en *hacer* algo".


----------



## Agró

Nunca _ser interesado en hacer._


----------



## Nino83

Agró said:


> Nunca _ser interesado en hacer._


Da elpais.com: 
"El PP ya no está interesado en investigar en Gandia.", "Turner interesado en comprar la CBS.", "Fraga afirma que hay alguien interesado en crear la sensación de crisis en AP.", "Benetton declara que nunca estuvo interesado en comprar Intelhorce".


----------



## Agró

Nino, los ejemplos que aportas para contradecir mi afirmación (nunca "ser interesado") son con el verbo "estar". No te entiendo.


----------



## Nino83

Agró said:


> Nino, los ejemplos que aportas para contradecir mi afirmación (nunca "ser interesado") son con el verbo "estar".


Olaszinho ha già segnalato l'errore nel post #21
Pensavo stessi contestando l'esistenza dell'espressione con l'infinito.


----------

